# Florida Officer Kills Officer, Wives, Self



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Story by wftv.com



Channel 9 is learning more information about the Eustis police officer who killed his wife, a fellow police officer and that officer's wife inside a Lake County home. Officer Michael Mount killed himself after the murders early Sunday morning. 

Monday morning, Channel 9 learned Corporal Michael Mount and his wife had been undergoing marital counseling to resolve their differences, but clearly that could not prevent the triple murder-suicide that's rocked the small community. 

Monday, a memorial flag was flying at the Eustis Police Department, now mourning over two of their own and their wives, as veteran law enforcement officers try to figure out why. 


As the fog started to lift around the Gomez house near Cassia on Monday morning, family members returned to check on the house, 24 hours after the horrifying crime. 

Meanwhile, at the small police department where both officers had worked, it was a struggle to understand. 

"We had no indications that Michael was capable of committing such a heinous crime," said Eustis Police Chief Fred Cobb. 

Cobb said it was common knowledge around the office that Corporal Mount and his wife Kim, who worked the front desk, had undergone serious marital problems just six months after their wedding. The problems caused so much tension, in fact, Mount was considering leaving the department after eight years and applying for a deputy job in nearby Citrus County. 

But Mount's life unraveled this weekend. On Saturday night, investigators said, Kim and her two children left home and spent the night at the home of Eustis officer Joe Gomez and his wife Serena. 

At 6:00am Sunday, investigators said, Mount pulled his truck up to the Gomez house and, after a brief confrontation, opened fire, killing his fellow officer and both wives. 

The Eustis police chief insisted there was no way to predict the senseless, no sign of potential violence. 

Previous Stories: 

February 6, 2006: Officials: Officer Kills Wife, Two Others, Commits Suicide 
Copyright 2006 by wftv.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

